# Pasta Salad with Farfalle, Grapes, and Cheddar



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Pasta Salad with Farfalle, Grapes, and Cheddar

1 3/4 cups farfalle pasta 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup sour cream 
2 tablespoons cider vinegar 
1 1/2 tablespoons prepared Dijon-style mustard 
1 teaspoon white sugar 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon dried dill weed 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 cups seedless green grapes, halved 
2 cups diced ham 
1/2 cup chopped green onions 
1 1/2 cups diced sharp Cheddar cheese 

1 Cook pasta in a large pot of boiling water until al dente. Drain, and rinse in cold water. 
2 In a small bowl, mix together mayonnaise, sour cream, cider vinegar, mustard, sugar, black pepper, dill weed, and salt. 
3 In a large bowl, combine pasta, grapes, ham, green onions, and cheese. Toss with dressing. Cover, and chill overnight or for at least 6 hours. 

***This recipe originally posted by Katherine


----------

